# Grave Warning



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Your neighbors live where again?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

strmanglr said:


> Your neighbors live where again?


Just down the road. The next property over... 

I think people that post signs like that are more worried about breaking and entering than people who are trout fishing.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The people on that side of the road with those signs never said anything to me when I used to fish. The guy that owns the pits on the other hand is the guy who was the problem. He didn't like when the DNR told him that I had legally accessed and he couldn't stop people from wading.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

DNR got back to me w a non answer. 

"It's a grey area....yada, yada, yada...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Ill throw my hat in as the *******, if you want ACCESS to a stream either use state or federally owned land, or buy land yourself. Legal or not it is quite irritating to watch people use your land as access without even having the consideration to ask permission first. That grass and dirt your walking on isnt a navigable stream.

If you stay in the water and access by land that you have permission or a right to be on, it's all cool with me.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

^^^^^^
Lol this is the land owner i presume.


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Ill throw my hat in as the *******, if you want ACCESS to a stream either use state or federally owned land, or buy land yourself. Legal or not it is quite irritating to watch people use your land as access without even having the consideration to ask permission first. That grass and dirt your walking on isnt a navigable stream.
> 
> If you stay in the water and access by land that you have permission or a right to be on, it's all cool with me.


What if the "land" you are walking on is actually within the clearly defined banks of a river/stream in low water conditions that would otherwise be covered in high water? Does the "land" within those banks become owned land during low water and cease to be so during high water?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

oworm said:


> What if the "land" you are walking on is actually within the clearly defined banks of a river/stream in low water conditions that would otherwise be covered in high water? Does the "land" within those banks become owned land during low water and cease to be so during high water?


Or what if it falls within the 33' right of way the public has the right to travel through/on to get to a navigable stream?

I'm sure if WH lives on a mid-Michigan Stream I have fished through his property. 

How dare people have the nerve to drive down the road or walk near the ditch!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Trout King said:


> Or what if it falls within the 33' right of way the public has the right to travel through/on to get to a navigable stream?
> 
> I'm sure if WH lives on a mid-Michigan Stream I have fished through his property.
> 
> How dare people have the nerve to drive down the road or walk near the ditch!


I know a spot on the Little Manistee river that has a wood ramp built within the ROW right next to the bridge so people can access the river.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanted to offer a different opinion, really I dont care anymore, just seems like a respect issue to me. Oworm im pretty sure the law is the high water mark and troutking you may have, bet you didnt catch any trout though. :lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Just wanted to offer a different opinion, really I dont care anymore, just seems like a respect issue to me. Oworm im pretty sure the law is the high water mark and troutking you may have, bet you didnt catch any trout though. :lol:


Probably not, but when younger I tromped every moving body of water within miles of my home. Most times unsuccessful, but I did find a few gems and some good chub waters!


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Ill throw my hat in as the *******, if you want ACCESS to a stream either use state or federally owned land, or buy land yourself. Legal or not it is quite irritating to watch people use your land as access without even having the consideration to ask permission first. That grass and dirt your walking on isnt a navigable stream.
> 
> If you stay in the water and access by land that you have permission or a right to be on, it's all cool with me.


I don't walk on people's land to access streams. I access them via the bridge and the land that immediately surrounds it. 

Don't know why people think they can restrict use of a waterway. Think of the river as a road, only it's a water-way instead of a high-way. 

Ok, I've went too far. I'm not digging up this old argument. That's as much as I'll respond to it.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If you use the stream you can only leave the water to go around an obstacle. A couple guys I use to fish with got a trespassing conviction on the Muskegon but I don't know the circumstances, The same two guys got it again on the Pm when they got tired and one guy was sitting on the bank and the other was taking a cast when mister landowner took pictures and involved the DNR. The DNR said they didn't really want to take enforcement action but the landowner insisted and had solid evidence. There was some thought that the landowner was an attorney. The pair barely got off without doing some jail time, and losing their jobs. The judge warned them, and they believed him, that any further violations would result in significant jail time. Remember Anytime you get out you have to go around the obstacle and return to the water by the shortest route. At least here, you cant take a stroll along the river bank or fish from the bank.


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

plugger said:


> The pair barely got off without doing some jail time, and losing their jobs. The judge warned them, and they believed him, that any further violations would result in significant jail time. .


Jail, on taxpayers money for trespassing while fishing without intent to commit a crime?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

oworm said:


> Jail, on taxpayers money for trespassing while fishing without intent to commit a crime?


I dont buy that story either!


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

strmanglr said:


> I don't walk on people's land to access streams. I access them via the bridge and the land that immediately surrounds it.
> 
> Don't know why people think they can restrict use of a waterway. Think of the river as a road, only it's a water-way instead of a high-way.


 X2 That's how I roll as well, I don't fish river's like i did back in the early 80's due to age but I still enjoys some of the shorter stretch's from bridge to bridge, then decide whether I'm done and call the wife or move on up to the next one. I use a chest mounted Go-Pro, As well showing my Direct to the river access, And have video of people flaying their arm's and vulgar mouth's, as I slowly pass by While I'm standing in the river up to my knee's. I must say however, Not are all like that! I have met a few really nice People and even had one fellow Ask me if I wanted to rest have a seat and some hot coffee with him one cool morning as we watched birds in his feeder, He even let me pee in the weeds behind his garage, LOL But jeez some people who live their, In what I call paradise on the river are some of the Rudest people or Just Angry at the whole world Kind of people I have ever met.!! People seem to forget in this day and age with the Micro Technology we fishermen have, That more & more of us use. Go-pro's - and other micro camera's - Etc Strapped to our chest. I Have yet to have one of the Clowns pull out a gun and threaten. But when it happens it will be recorded and I will call 911 with GPS coordinates, And will request a CO or police officer. So they can review my video as that is harassment. Twice now my chest cam has cleared me in the past. When the OP thought I was in the wrong, On a river as described above, a CO was at the next bridge waiting for me, He reviewed my video from the start to the bridge, including me landing several nice browns and releasing them, He Chuckled we chatted a bit about how a video like that make's his job so much easier. He handed it back and told me I was fine, Go ahead and fish on. And one time boat fishing gill's in canals in an private upscale marina, Where the security guard was clue-less And called the police on me. The water is not private!! He was Chastised by the local Macomb Sheriff who knew the law's. Fish-On Fellow's and tight lines


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

MossyHorns said:


> I dont buy that story either!


 Go in for the same thing twice in two and a half months and see how your judge feels. Throw in a few threats always helps too. Another little clue up here is see if the judge owns a place on the river.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I had i security guard on the grand tell me i couldn't be in front of their business, i was in the water in front of the plaza between Fulton st. and the blue bridge. he insisted that i move. i denied his request and told him to call the police. he never came back, I assume the police put him in his place.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahhhh... here we are again. The age old question. Lots of literature, lots of laws, blah blah blah. I've read them all, and called the DNR offices several times, talked to officers in the field, etc., and I seem to never get the same answer two times in a row. It's absolutely ridiculous. I've grown so tired of this over the years I've often thought "what if we start a fund to work toward getting definitive legislation?" Yet, every time I ponder over it at length, I come to the same conclusion, "What if we lose?" So, I guess we're all destined to live out our trout lives living with the unknown, which sucks, but I guess that is better than not being able to fish the vast majority of unmentionables. 

By the way, that is the biggest douchebag no trespassing sign I've ever seen.


----------

